# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Testicle pain while on cycle

## TheStromba

I'm hoping that one of my fellow 30+ bros can offer a theory or explination. 

This past thursday I started having moderate discomfort in my nuts. I am late in week 3 of a very mild cycle 300 test\200 deca . I have had considerable shrinkage as well. I shoot on fridays so my test levels must have been low. My doctor told me that the cycle was shutting me down hard and to lighten up the test to 100mg for the next 2 weeks (yes I get mine from the Doc)

12 hours after my shot on Friday, the discomfort was gone and my boys had plumped up a bit.

Now of course, I'm happy that the problem is gone, but I cant figure out WHY this happened.

If my nuts are shutting down, wouldn't more test make it worse ? 

I'm gonna call the doc tomorrow, but I'm curious what y'all think.

----------


## silverfox

sounds like the size change, my ack a bit both on the way up and down in size, depending. So probably nothing to worry about, if working with Dr. especially, get yourself about 10000ius of HGC every 8-10 weeks to keep boys up to size.

----------

